# A Man is Judged by How he Treats His Mother.



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Not my work, but the sentiment is the same.
BTW; I'm tempted to buy both of the mutts books; Dreams of my Father and Audacity of Hope.
They might come in handy, you never know when you might run out of toilet paper. ~KK_

The character of any man is defined by how he treats his mother as
_​_ the years pass .... need I say more about this person below other than
there is no character, no integrity but there is a ton of attitude and 
arrogance that defines his shallow past and hollow future .... I
rest my case.

I bought and read Audacity of Hope. It was difficult to read considering __
his attitude toward us and everything American. Let me add a
phrase he used to describe his attitude toward whites. He harbors a "COIL 
OF RAGE". His words not mine.

* THIS IS OUR PRESIDENT*__
Is anyone out there awake?

Everyone of voting age should read these two books: Don't buy them,__
just get them from the library.

* From Dreams From My Father:*__

"I ceased to advertise my mother's race at the age of 12 or 13, when I __
began to suspect that by doing so I was ingratiating myself to
whites."

* From Dreams From My Father :*__
"I found a solace in nursing a pervasive sense of grievance and animosity
against my mother's race."

* From Dreams From My Father:*__

"There was something about her that made me wary, a little too sure of __
herself, maybe and white."

* From Dreams From My Father:*__

"It remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your __
loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names."

* From Dreams From My Father:*__

"I never emulate white men and brown men whose fates didn't speak to my __
own. It was into my father's image, the black man, son of
Africa , that I'd packed all the attributes I sought in myself:
the attributes of Martin and Malcolm, DuBois and Mandela."

And FINALLY ........... and most scary:__

* From Audacity of Hope:*__

"I will stand with the Muslims should the political winds shift in__
an ugly direction."

If you have never forwarded an e-mail, now is the time to do so!!!__
We have someone with this mentality running our GREAT nation!
Keep your eye on him and don't blink.

I don't care whether you are a Democrat, a Republican, a Conservative or __
a liberal, be aware of the attitude and character of this
sitting President._


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Considering Bill Ayers (domestic terrorist) has said more than once that he actually wrote _Dreams From My Father, _I'm not sure it really matters.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm not sure what the fuck I just read, maybe I'll come back to it later.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

How one treats his adoptive country as well is measured, especially when he is the sitting prez.


----------

